# Ears go backwards sometimes?



## uoser (Sep 21, 2009)

Lexi's ears are nice and upright except for when she runs to me or while I pet her. They go backwards and are no longer upright. I was just curious as to what this means.

Heres a picture of her big straight ears for you all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs ears go backwards sometimes
when he's greeting or other people.
i think they're glad to see you and the ears
just go back. when my dogs ears go back
he always has that smile on his face.

it could be part of some submissive behavior,
i don't really know. i don't think it's anything
to worry about.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think it means anything...when I pet my dogs on the head, their ears go backwards. I always thought they were just enjoying the scratch/pet on the head. When my girl is running and playing sometimes her ears are back too, but I have never been concerned about it. I choose to not worry about everything that happens and everything they do. Kinda like to save myself the stress for the major stuff.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe the ears going back when petted is a calming signal. As if the dog is saying "I know you're in charge, I'm not a threat".

As for them going back when running... I always figured it was to reduce wind resistance


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Luv those radar ears, such a sweet face!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is so pretty!! They use their ears to express themselves, it can man alot of things. Usually the situation your describing she is happy and feeling good to be petted so their back. Also they can go back when they are scared and worried. Sometime when they are sick too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some of my dogs run with their ears up and others lay them back, that is because I don't think some dogs like the air rushing in their ears. 

The greeting with the ears back is a calm submissive gesture.

Val


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cuteness alert! What a sweetie..... I've always thought of ears back as being submissive when you are paying attention to them. Years ago we had a very dominant female Malamute, and while she deferred to her human pack her ears NEVER went back - it was as though she was "allowing" us to be the Boss, but ever so grudgingly! She was a character, and absolutely fearless.

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

AERODYNAMIC ?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay's ears gown down and back sometimes when we are walking. I will stand in front of her and move my flat hand toward to top of her head to make them go down. Then I move my hand back and they BOUNCE or SPRING back up. Then I do it again. And again. And again. LoL. I think it is funny how they bounce back as soon as I move my hand so as long as she'll sit there and let me do it, I usually do.







The things we do to "torture" our dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no, it's EARODYNAMIC,








.



> Originally Posted By: oliver annieAERODYNAMIC ?


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadno, it's EARODYNAMIC,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY FUNNY!!!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I kinda think an ears back is a dog comfortable in his space and goofing off.My rescue was so 'ON GUARD' alert his ears were straight up for a long time-wasn't sure they could be any other way.When we play- now he tucks his ears back and goofs off and shimmies his bod.It IS a sign of relaxed happiness sometimes.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh she's a cute puppy. I agree with TTalldog, it's a sign of being comfortable, happy and not on alert. 

LOL, when my female is happy and relaxed, she does this flying nun thing where her ears go half back and tilt inward towards her head. Been trying to get that on film for years, never have, as soon as the camera comes out, she's alert.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Forgot about the back and folding in thing!Jake does that too.he has to be really up close and personal and involved with intense play before the FOLD takes place.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love the flying nun ears. It's one of Morgan's few sweet endearing qualities that lets me know how much she loves me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny but you're probably right, the ears back when
running does reduce wind resistance,







.


> Originally Posted By: LexI believe the ears going back when petted is a calming signal. As if the dog is saying "I know you're in charge, I'm not a threat".
> 
> As for them going back when running... I always figured it was to reduce wind resistance


----------

